# This is why I take my wife fishing...



## WalkinDead (Sep 28, 2018)

She likes to catch the big one...


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 28, 2018)

That’s a fish fry !


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 28, 2018)

When & where was that ?


----------



## WalkinDead (Sep 28, 2018)

That one was caught off Jekyll pier last December.  This one was caught last week on the beach by the pier.  It must have had 60+ spots on it.  It's always a competition with us as to who catches the biggest and most.  I'm in the lead, but not by many.  I have pictures of 94 more bull reds on my phone we have caught over the last 12 months along with pictures of the 750+ pounds of shrimp we have caught so far this season.  I couldn't ask for a better fishing partner.
All of them were released unharmed.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Sep 28, 2018)

Holy Moly WD. That is some more kind of record you have. What are you using for bait? Cut bait or live? Congrats on some mighty fine spots.


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 28, 2018)

True dat!

A nice eatin' size Lake Calcasieu red my wife boated.


----------



## boatbuilder (Sep 28, 2018)

kmckinnie said:


> That’s a fish fry !



Noooooooooo!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 28, 2018)

Congratulations but I gotta ask if you released the shrimp individually or in batches.


----------



## Harlequin03 (Sep 28, 2018)

Very nice congrats. I tried fishing the Jekyll island pier when I was down there last week but the bait store closed 30 min early on Sunday the 23rd and I didn't bring a cast net that lesson was learned and I won't be making that mistake again. It cost me hour and a half of fishing


----------



## WalkinDead (Sep 28, 2018)

We are releasing the shrimp one meal at a time....  I would estimate that well over half of them have been donated to friends, family, and elderly/needy families in our neighborhood.  I could use the Karma...
There was only one actual keeper in all those red fish; it was caught in our seine while shrimping; and it went to a fish fry at one of our neighbors.  The reds were caught on either cut bait or blue crab halves from the pier, the north beach of Jekyll. or while fishing with a buddy on his boat at St. Mary's jetties.  Once my wife caught her first one, it was on...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 28, 2018)

Those are some sure-nuff grown bulls.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 29, 2018)

Wow..congratulations on some outstanding fish and a fine partner to catch them with!


----------



## BrileyDog (Sep 29, 2018)

Awesome pic's man!! Those reds are huge!! And so was that tiger shrimp!!


----------



## RedWrecker (Oct 2, 2018)

Those are some nice reds! I’m going to be trying to catch my first bull reds in Tybee this weekend. How far out are you casting from the beach?


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 2, 2018)

We use 12' spin cast surf rods from the beach which can cast upwards of 200 yards in the right hands; however, we only need to cast about half that distance or less as the channel swings in by the bank where we fish.  From the pier and boats we use 6.5 ft. rods with conventional reels and either balloon our baits out or cast and drift out with the current.  Any area, such as a trough near enough to cast, or a channel edge, which concentrates bait, is good to fish.


----------



## RedWrecker (Oct 2, 2018)

Alright thanks for the info. I’ll have to lol on google earth and see if I can find a spot with a channel or between sandbars


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 2, 2018)

https://www.oceangrafix.com/chart/detail/11509-Tybee-Island-to-Doboy-Sound

Try this map and see if it helps.


----------



## RedWrecker (Oct 2, 2018)

Thanks for the map but it’s not quite detailed enough. I’ll just try north and south beach and see where I get bites. Pirates fest is this weekend so I think the pier will be out of the question for fishing.


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 13, 2018)

Out with a friend today off St. Simon's looking for redfish.  My wife wins this round with a slightly larger red. We each caught one for a total of 3 and our friend spent a good half hour battling a large stingray.  The usual complement of sharks and other finny critters found their way to the boat, as well.  All in all a decent time on the water and a beautiful day.


----------



## Harlequin03 (Oct 13, 2018)

Congrats! WalkingDead & Wife, and Buddy
How many lbs would you guess a large ray is? I just don't know how big they get but I imagine it would be like pulling up a sheet of plywood lol but still fun imo but I've got a lot to learn about inshore fishing but I plan on continuing my education lol


----------



## Batjack (Oct 13, 2018)

boatbuilder said:


> Noooooooooo!!


You got that right! Me and a buddy was shark fish'n one COLD December night in the 90's off the P.C.Beach pier with 10lb. baits and he (after a 1 hour fight) reeled in one half agin that big. He released it, but when he did, it weighed a lot less. Oh, did I mention that we were just in our 20's and STUPID? We took the filets back to the rental and had massive breakfast tabled. Good thing too, that fish tasted like trash! Lesson learned!


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 14, 2018)

The one we caught yesterday was an easy 50 pounds plus.  My largest ray, personally, was caught four years ago at St. Andrews on Jekyll Island and was in excess of 150 pounds.  A two and a half hour battle on a 6.5 foot bass rod and Ambassador reel spooled with 40 pound braid. It would have hung off both sides of the hood of my F-150 and took four people to lift onto the beach and return to the water unharmed.  It had apparently been caught before as someone had cut its tail off.  It was an impressive creature.


----------



## Harlequin03 (Oct 14, 2018)

A 2hr fight lol That sounds awesome. Thanks Walking Dead


----------

